# Best Ever.... 149



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the before and after pictures.....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Something tells me that it was not killed in China Grove.... Maybe teh snow on the ground and the 15 degree temperature???
Where did you kill it?

Nice buck!!

Darin


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

LOL!!!! Canada last year,just getting around to making a post,trip of a life time.... Thanks........


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

China Grove could easily be 15* in October.

(Since it says 15* Celcius)


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Missed the C


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

It was about -15 F when we were there hunting and thats cold for a southern boy,the before pic was about a month before I killed the deer....


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I could not even imagine -15F. I don't have enough clothes to wear.

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice Buck! What did that beast weigh?


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dont dis China Grove, my buddy pulled a nice 10 pt out of there 2 years ago!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I am not dissing China Grove at all. I have killed a 144 gross scoring deer in Asheboro, NC. I was just saying that deer was not killed in China Grove because of the body size and the weather in the picture. 

Darin


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Deer weight was 250 plus... scale only went to 250.....


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Friend just got back from same place and they killed a 203 and a 177...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome work. Congrats.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Those are thick racks. What out fitter do you use?


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Northern Giants Trophy Ranch.... Nice people.....


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Gregg Seaford said:


> Northern Giants Trophy Ranch.... Nice people.....


 Just found your photo on there web site/gallery. That must have been a dream come true, I know it would be for me. If I could I'd wish for a Saskatchewan whitetail hunt w Jim Shockey and harvest a deer with bow & arrow. Congrats on your trophy Gregg.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words stumpy,it was a dream come true,my dream hunt!!


----------

